# Refund TV license



## Woodie (6 Apr 2011)

Anyone know if it is possible to get a refund on a TV license.   Essentially we have ended up with two current valid ones for same household due to a clerical mixup.   An Post are playing dumb andsaying no procedure.
I know  it is possible in UK/NI to get a rebate but I am begining to believe that like some many things in our sweet Republic there is no rule so you get ripped off.


----------



## ajapale (6 Apr 2011)

Moved from  Other financial issues to Phone, Broadband and TV Service Providers which is where tv licence questions are dealt with on AAM.


----------



## anotherdub (12 Apr 2011)

Woodie said:


> Anyone know if it is possible to get a refund on a TV license.   Essentially we have ended up with two current valid ones for same household due to a clerical mixup.   An Post are playing dumb andsaying no procedure



Don't buy next year's. If they take you to court then you have an alibi.


----------



## irishmoss (12 Apr 2011)

Try here [broken link removed]


----------



## Leo (13 Apr 2011)

anotherdub said:


> Don't buy next year's. If they take you to court then you have an alibi.


 
No you don't! Neither would you have a defence.


----------



## cork (15 Apr 2011)

I got a declaration from AN Post this morning to say that  don't have a TV.

Must I sign this?

The TV licence ran out last month & I don't think I'll bother with it for a few months.


----------



## Time (15 Apr 2011)

There is no legal requirement to sign this form.


----------



## Megan (17 Apr 2011)

Woodie said:


> Anyone know if it is possible to get a refund on a TV license. Essentially we have ended up with two current valid ones for same household due to a clerical mixup. An Post are playing dumb andsaying no procedure.
> I know it is possible in UK/NI to get a rebate but I am begining to believe that like some many things in our sweet Republic there is no rule so you get ripped off.


 
I managed to pay my TV License twice in 2008 in the same post office. I got in touch with with TV Records office for my area and they sent me a refund by cheque. Records office for your area details here: http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/GeneralTemplates/FAQ.aspx?NRMODE=Published&NRNODEGUID={24D68E6B-0B76-48A7-A11E-ADE6D4D02F8A}&NRORIGINALURL=%2fAnPost%2fFAQs%2fTV%2bLicence%2bFAQs.htm&NRCACHEHINT=Guest#Four


----------



## Woodie (23 Apr 2011)

Thanks Megan I give that a whack.   I have no problem with the obligation to pay and would to advocate being a sponge.


----------

